# Photographing Glitter Objects



## sadarr (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and have a question.  
Can someone tell me how to photograph glitter objects?

Thanks in advance,

sadarr


----------



## Garbz (Nov 10, 2008)

Cameras catch light much the same way eyes do. If you want something to glitter then you need to replicate the lighting that makes it glitter.


----------

